# Lab results and question. Help.



## sandolz88 (Jul 19, 2012)

TPO=2129
Normal Range=less than 34
(My doc said this is the test for the antibodies attacking my thyroid, and that I "most likely have Hashimotos" but further testing is required to confirm)

TSH= 2.24
Normal Range- 0.3 - 5.0

T3- Not tested for some reason

T4= 1.03
Normal Range= 0.5 - 1.65

Anti TGA= Less than 40
Normal Range- Less than 20
(Not sure what TGA is?)

Based on the above, I was wondering if I should be worried that since everything but the TPO is within the normal ranges (finally), why is my TPO so high? And do any of you have any recommendations of clinics that specialize in this and are successful. I'm scared about developing myxedema psychosis now! I don't want to go crazy because of hypo. Quick facts: I am a 37 f, diagnosed with hypo a year ago and on 112mcg of levo.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you sure Anti TGA isn't Thyroglobulin antibody (TgAb)? That's the test used as a marker for thyroid cancer.

Many of us have had normal or near normal labs, but have had high levels of TPO or TgAB, both of which skew the results of a standard thyroid panel.

Again, you really, really need to have an ultrasound of your thyroid to rule out cancer.


----------



## sandolz88 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks again. The doctor I am currently seeing isn't concerned about thyroid cancer. They won't give me an ultrasound until my next appointment. 3 months from now. I guess I should go see another doctor. This will make the 7th one I would see now. Can't believe how complicated the thyroid gland is.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If they won't do an u/s right away, it likely won't be the end of the world since, again, the cancer stuff tends to be slow growing...BUT I would worry if they aren't going to do it now, then they won't ever do it.. Just kind of stringing you along, ya know?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sandolz88 said:


> TPO=2129
> Normal Range=less than 34
> (My doc said this is the test for the antibodies attacking my thyroid, and that I "most likely have Hashimotos" but further testing is required to confirm)
> 
> ...


Thyroglobulin Ab

http://www.truehealthlabs.com/basic-hashimotos-thyroid-panel/

Given the outrageously high TPO and the presence of Antithyroglobulin Ab, I strongly recommend that you get an ultra-sound.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Just to be sure, don't take any chances. Insist on ultra-sound.

Let us know.


----------

